

If the Declaration of Independence was written in Word 2010 - jason_tko
http://www.youtube.com/user/officevideos?blend=1&ob=5#p/u/0/xw_1I1oYApw

======
jason_tko
Actually creative and engaging marketing idea from Microsoft.

